
A single speed test is fun – hundreds of them may be accurate - CharlieHyett
https://nordforapps.com/blog/single-speed-test-is-fun-hundreds-of-them-may-actually-be-accurate/
======
Magnet_hammer
Challenge accepted. Lost my job and have plenty of time now so 38-141 tests
per day not a big deal haha

------
Heartsbane123
in my opinion - the more research you do the better. you test many different
angles, cases, "but's" and after bringing the data together you may get a
great result

------
pionewhite
like doooh, ofcourse the more tests you make the accurate the results are
imho. but good that they do that

